# Small Trivia Fact



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

The next time you go to a movie and see a stunning picture. It may be a digital picture you are looking at. Digital projectors are making there way into a theater near you. Also remember that the cost of the ticket may be justified. The theater owner has had to fork over on the average of $ 100,000
for the projector to show digital content to you. Also remember that this money comes out of the theater owners pocket. :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

True that theatre owners do pay for projection system upgrades, but the media costs on the movies themselves are lower and there is special financing that allows the theatre owner to pay these systems back slowly. 

My local cinema went digital about two years ago. It's great, because you don't have to rush to the theater the first day to make sure you get a clean print.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My local Regal 18 Cinema upgraded to all new digital projectors almost a year ago....yes...you can certianly tell the difference....and in the price of all their concessions that went up about the same time....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...My local cinema went digital about two years ago. It's great, because you don't have to rush to the theater the first day to make sure you get a clean print.


Now, that is something I've never done and never will. It's just not _that_ important. In fact, as a mature person, one who is not in need of instant gratification, I'm perfectly content waiting to catch a new release on a premium HD movie channel or on DVD.

After all, isn't that what a _home theatre_ is for?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Dave said:


> Also remember that this money comes out of the theater owners pocket. :eek2::eek2::eek2:


Trust me - theater owners aren't hurting. I have relatives who retired a few years back from the business. They are now enjoying their international vacation homes, private planes, etc.


----------



## TaylorJ (Nov 4, 2007)

we had a theather open w/all digital screens even the concession stand menus are digital screens. still doesnt justify $3.00 for a 20 oz. drink. Their grand opening was w/the release of Mission Impossible III. The digital screens are great. also the theather put extra rm. btw. the rows. the back of the chairs are higher, they actually reach the the back of the head. the cup rest can be lifted so no seperation btw the seats if thats what u like.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Gosh I haven't been to the movies in years guys. I am considering it this weekend.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I got a phone call for a survey about movies a couple of days ago. First he wanted to talk to a 20-29yo male. When I told him we didn't have one, he asked more and more general questions until he got to "over 12 years old who goes to the movies." The next question was "How old are you?" When I told him, he said "Thank you for your time." and hung up. 

I guess I'm not the demographic they're looking for any more. Although not many 20-somethings have the household income I do.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

This is happening because of the technology up gradation all over the world.So nobody is loosing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

losing


----------

